# Please Help Identify This Lizard



## Rabz T (Jan 8, 2017)

Lizard identificaiton


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 8, 2017)

It would help if you said where you are, and where it was when you found it.

Jamie


----------



## Rabz T (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey, i am an australian currently in the middle east and was given to me by a friend since he knows i own multiple snakes and lizards back home. I hope that helps?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabz T (Jan 8, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 8, 2017)

Where in the Middle East, to help narrow the search?


----------



## Rabz T (Jan 8, 2017)

Lebanon 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabz T (Jan 8, 2017)

I want to add that apparently he bought it from a pet store whom happens to import species from all over the world...therefore it may be from multiple places. And another question..what should i feed this little fella? Crickets etc as of back home or?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 8, 2017)

It appears to be a dragon of some kind, so crickets should be ok.


----------



## Josch (Jan 8, 2017)

Hardun (_Stellagama stellio_; Syn.: _Agama stellio_ und _Laudakia stellio_) 
The subspecies is not easy to determine without the exact location, especially in the middle east. Fedding on insects and vegetables and terrarium could look like this:

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/show-us-your-agamids.214307/#post-2490436


----------

